# New 2013 260Fl On It's Way



## Terry and Carla (May 13, 2013)

After buying 3 previous used trailers and 1 motorhome, our new 260FL gets delivered tomorrow (a dealer 350 miles away through in delivery to cinch the deal.) We've learned a lot over the years about what works for us in a RV (some of those lessons have been pretty expensive,) and while we would have preferred a bit more fresh water capacity (we usually dry camp,) it was within the capacity limits we set for ourselves and everything else about it is just about perfect. We're very excited - now we just need to find the time to get out in it!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## OleSchool60 (Mar 31, 2013)

Congratulations! You're going to love it.


----------

